

Lost Sales Recovery: Crafring a Perfect Remarketing Message  - kacharibodo
http://blog.mageworx.com/2014/04/cart-abandonment-email/
Get lost sales back!
Customers keep abandoning your store and leave lots of orphaned carts floating around? Check out the effective plan of action on how you can solve this issue!
======
samdateg
Great post! Gonna give this type of email a try!

